# MLS and her cancer journey



## Mylittlesunshine (Jun 17, 2013)

MY DEAR FRIENDS...
I'm not sure where to start but wanted 
To explain why I've not here much.
In middle of April I went to my GP 
Because my left thigh a the top swelled
To triple the size and very painful
Even worse at night. 

Anyway the doctor told me that I had 
Skin infection and gave me 
Strong antibiotics and said it would be 
Better after 48hrs.
Hmm how wrong she was. 

5 days after taking antibiotic it was worse
I took myself to local A&E
They did bloods and said no infection
Or signs that I had one
Then was sent for x-ray.
The X-ray showed and abnormality
But they wouldn't say WHAT.

I had to wait 2 days to have appoint with
A bone speaicalist, 
They booked me for MRI
Which revelead I had a large tumour
In new bone that has grown. 

To cut the story short I was sent to a speaical
Tumour centre who diagnoised me to be 
Having a RARE TYPE OF BONE CANCER
CALLED CHODROSARCOMA.

On the 1st of July I go for a full
Body bone scan to check it hasn't gone
Any where else.
Then on the 9 th of July I'm scheduled
To have surgery for 9 th July
Where I have half my thigh bone removed
With the tumour. 
Also possibility that I have to have chemo .

I just wanted to explain what was going on
As my friends have been so 
Great, caring towards me and my family
I thought you all deserved to know.
Hugs


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 17, 2013)

:ghug:.:ghug:.:ghug:..I'm so sorry.

I hope everything goes well with your surgery and it hasn't spread.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 17, 2013)

Wishing you a successful surgery.  Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness Mls...:ghug:...I am so very sorry to hear that you are going through this. 

I hope more than anything your scan is clear of any further problems and your surgery and recovery are smooth and uneventful. 

Sending loads and loads and loads of love, luck and healing thoughts your way. :Karl: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## crohnsinct (Jun 17, 2013)

OH MLS!  I am so sorry to hear about all of this.  Definitely praying for you and the surgeons and that all has the best possibke outcome! :ghug::ghug:


----------



## ellie (Jun 17, 2013)

Sending you hugs and best wishes...


 HD


----------



## Jane and Nick (Jun 17, 2013)

Dear MLS, I am sending you lots of positive thoughts, I know how much anxiety comes along with waiting for the scans and then the results, we to are waiting for my husbands scans. Please try and stay as positive as you can because attitude and mind sett are SO important, you have to believe you can beat this sneaky son of a b. My hubby has lung cancer that spread to his brain, never smoked in his life, he is now after many courses of chemo and radiotherapy tumour free in his brain and seems to be doing very well. Keep positive and strong, sending love.


----------



## Tesscorm (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of how much you've been dealing with! :ghug:  Also sending lots of wishes for the best possible outcomes from both the surgery and scans!

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers! :ghug: :ghug:


----------



## Farmwife (Jun 17, 2013)

Hugs and Prayers

Do they think they has something to do with your heart condition?


----------



## CrohnsKidMom (Jun 17, 2013)

Dear MLS, I am so tremendously sorry to hear your news.   I am praying for you.


----------



## greypup (Jun 17, 2013)

MLS

Sending prayers for you that your scan will reveal no more affected areas, that surgery and recovery goes very well and that you are able to find strength and peace.  And I will continue to send these.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Devynnsmom (Jun 17, 2013)

(((((((MLS)))))) I'm so sorry to read this. I hope you get good news with the scan and that the surgery will take all of the cancer. I will also pray that you do not need chemo.


----------



## Tink572 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am so sorry you're going through this. Lots of good thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Jun 17, 2013)

MLS you know already how much support and prayers I've been sending your way!  Hope the body scan goes well.  Take care and stay positive dear friend!


----------



## Clash (Jun 17, 2013)

MLS, so sorry to hear this!! Sending prayers and hugs your way!


----------



## Amy2 (Jun 17, 2013)

How frightening!   I'm very sorry and wish you the best outcome possible!!!


----------



## Sascot (Jun 17, 2013)

Thinking of you often! Hope things go well for the surgery.


----------



## my little penguin (Jun 17, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## killcolitis (Jun 17, 2013)

So very sorry about your diagnosis.  I hope the treatment goes as smoothly as possible and this is soon fully in the past for you.


----------



## ChampsMom (Jun 17, 2013)

MLS - Sending up tons of prayers for you, your family and the doctors!!!!   

God bless...

(((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))


----------



## Mehita (Jun 18, 2013)

Been thinking of you all day. Just one day at a time, MLS...


----------



## jmckinley (Jun 18, 2013)

So sorry about what you are going through. I hope the surgery goes well. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Johnnysmom (Jun 18, 2013)

I will pray for you MLS.  (((Hugs)))) I know this is unbelievably hard on you right now.  Try to keep in good spirits and take one day at a time.  

We are all here for you!


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for all your 
Kind messages it's so kind of you all. 
It's like a nightmare that won't go 
Away x


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Jun 18, 2013)

Farmwife- that was my question
About my heart being connected
To the cancer, they don't know
They said they need to put all the pieces
Together.


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Jun 18, 2013)

Jane and nick
Thank you for your kind message
I really hope your husbands scans 
Are good news, hugs x x


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Jun 29, 2013)

For appointment for my pre op on 1st July
And full body scan. 
Then a week to go before my dreaded surgery .


----------



## Sascot (Jun 29, 2013)

Was just thinking about you today!  Good luck for the pre-op and then the surgery.  I really hope it goes well and your recovery is quick.  I will be away when you have your surgery, so I will not be able to send get well wishes then.  Will check in once I get back!


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 29, 2013)

Thinking of you ....:ghug:


----------



## araceli (Jun 29, 2013)

Hugs and Prayers for you.


----------



## Tesscorm (Jun 29, 2013)

Really hope all goes well on Monday!  Keeping you in my prayers!:ghug:


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 29, 2013)

Good luck with the pre op tomorrow Mls. I hope there are no additional issues. :ghug:

Thinking of you hun. :heart: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## CarolinAlaska (Jun 30, 2013)

<<<hugs>>>


----------



## Tink572 (Jun 30, 2013)

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Praying for you. :ghug:


----------



## Catherine (Jun 30, 2013)

Thinking of you today.


----------



## my little penguin (Jun 30, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## Devynnsmom (Jun 30, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Mehita (Jul 1, 2013)

Praying for you!


----------



## CrohnsKidMom (Jul 1, 2013)

Just thinking of you today and praying that all goes well.


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

Come back from appointment
Feeling so down and deflated just 
Feel like giving up


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh Hun, we are all here for you! Wish we could all be there to help and lend support instead of just virtually.  Just take it a day at a time or even hourly if that is what it takes.  
Have a good cry and keep moving forward and just know we are all here praying for you and sending loads of love and support.
Hang in there!


----------



## my little penguin (Jul 1, 2013)

Lots of hugs and prayers for you


----------



## crohnsinct (Jul 1, 2013)

Mylittlesunshine said:


> Come back from appointment
> Feeling so down and deflated just
> Feel like giving up


Oh no you don't!  Not on our watch! :ghug: 

You are a tough, tough cookie.  Look at the tough kids we all have.  You CAN and WILL do this!  It sucks and it won't be easy but you WILL emerge on the other side of this and will be the victor! :tank:

Keep the faith and know you have the prayers, tears,  love and support of all of us here!   

Now go and kick cancer's ass! :luigi:


----------



## Tesscorm (Jul 1, 2013)

Thinking of you MLS!!! :ghug: :ghug:


----------



## Farmwife (Jul 1, 2013)

You have a lot to live for MLS.
When you feel doubt, just look in our kids eyes.
They need you!
You'll fight because of them!
You'll fight because you have a little girl that has battles of her own.
You'll fight hard to show her how it's done.

:hug:We're all here. Vent when you need to, cry when you have to and laugh when you want to. We're all here.:hug:


----------



## Mountaingem (Jul 1, 2013)

Remember, half the battle with any disease is mental, so know you can always come to us with your worries, to vent, to cry, and we'll be there cheering you on. 

Let me share a few of my coping things, though I only had Stage 1 colon cancer. When I was going through the testing, surgery and chemo, I would repeat to myself, "I am stronger than cancer." Some days I shouted it, many days I didn't believe it, but I knew I had to keep fighting for my husband.

My oncologist told me, "If you were hiking and a mountain lion jumped on you, would you let the animal carry you off without a fight?" Of course I said no, and then he said, "Cancer is a beast, fight it with everything you've got, and show it no mercy." That stuck out in my mind and helped push me forward through the rough times.

When I had side effects from the meds, I reminded myself that it was because the cancer was dying and didn't like what I was using to kill it, and for me, it made it worth the misery. I made picture albums of things I wanted to do in the future, places I wanted to visit, etc and I would carry them with me to remind myself to fight. I made charts to mark my progress so I would not forget how far I'd come.

I hope these things will help or give you some ideas that will help you. Best wishes to you and please, don't hesitate to PM me anytime


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Jul 7, 2013)

Tomorrow I will take a 2 hour journey to 
The hospital to hopefully be 
Admitted for my big operation aslong 
As my blood pressure is fine and heart
Rate. If they decide to do it this will
Be done the next day Tuesday the 9th. 
They will remove the large tumour from my
Thigh with a minimum of half my thigh
Bone and replaced by metal.
I tell you the truth I'm not looking 
Forward to this infact I'm scared
Of being asleep for so long, and the possible
Complications, but I know it has to be done.


----------



## Clash (Jul 7, 2013)

Sending hugs and prayers your way! So sorry for all you are having to endure, I pray the surgery is effective and quick healing!


----------



## Trysha (Jul 7, 2013)

Lots of prayers for you MLS.
Soon I will have a bladder tumor removed and it is nothing like what you are facing---I still dread it though.
I can really empathize with you and pray you will have no complications and a fast recovery.
Hugs and best wishes
Trysha


----------



## ChampsMom (Jul 7, 2013)

"God sees you not only as a mortal being on a small planet who lives for a brief season--He sees you as His child. He sees you as the being you are capable and designed to become. He wants you to know that you matter to Him."  --  Dieter F. Uchtdorf

Hey MLS - I saw this quote and thought of you... I realize our faiths may be different, but I have such a strong testimony that we are loved by a Heavenly Father and YOU matter!!   I pray you feel His presence and you are comforted by this knowledge in the days, weeks ahead as you recover from your surgery and in the years has you forge forward taking care of your family and other around you that love you so much!

You are in my thoughts and prayers!!   :hug:


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sending healing prayers your way! Please know we are all pulling for you and hoping and praying for a successful surgery and a quick recovery


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 7, 2013)

Good luck MLS..:hug:


----------



## ron50 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi MLS my best wishes for your surgery and speedy recovery. I was dxed with stage three  colon ca with a very poor prognosis. They gave me three to five years but they really don't know. That was only statistics and statistics vary. I have been ca free now for over fifteen years, wishing you the same good fortune , Hugs Ron.


----------



## greypup (Jul 7, 2013)

Stay strong.  Thinking of you and sending prayers.

(((hugs)))


----------



## my little penguin (Jul 7, 2013)

Lots of good thoughts your way-- YOu can do this!!!


----------



## Devynnsmom (Jul 7, 2013)

(((((hugs)))) and prayers.


----------



## QueenGothel (Jul 7, 2013)

Sending prayers your way.  I hope all goes well over the next few days.


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 8, 2013)

Thinking of you Mls and sending you loads of love, luck and healing thoughts. :ghug: 

I hope all goes well and your recovery is a speedy and uneventful one. :goodluck: 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you everyone it means alot
They have agreed to do the operation
Tomorrow . It will be done sometime 
Tomorrow morning. 
I will spend sometime in HDU after x 
Will try and keep u updated when I can .


----------



## Tesscorm (Jul 8, 2013)

Thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers!

Sending lots of hugs and wishes that all goes well tomorrow! :ghug: :ghug:


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thinking of you!


----------



## xmdmom (Jul 8, 2013)

Sending you positive healing thoughts and hugs!


----------



## ChampsMom (Jul 8, 2013)

Praying for you!!


----------



## Johnnysmom (Jul 8, 2013)

Sending lots of prayers and hugs your way MLS!!


----------



## CarolinAlaska (Jul 8, 2013)

Thinking of you and praying for your surgery tomorrow and your recovery...


----------



## Tink572 (Jul 8, 2013)

Good luck with your surgery! You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## crohnsinct (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey MLS!  Me and my 105 new friends prayed for you tonight and will again tomorrow!  Praying you have strength and that the surgery gives you the best of outcomes!


----------



## Mountaingem (Jul 8, 2013)

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: Here's to a successful surgery tomorrow. Wishing you strength and the best outcome possible.:goodluck:


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

Morning everyone
I'm sat here waiting to go down 
To theatre in a couple of hours. 
I'm trying to keep myself busy
And not think about it, but I'm so 
Nervious x


----------



## my little penguin (Jul 9, 2013)

Hugs
Waiting is hard
We are here thinking of you


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 9, 2013)

You are in our thoughts Mls! :ghug:

Tons of wishes and healing thoughts headed your way!  :goodluck: 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## killcolitis (Jul 9, 2013)

Just saw this thread and sending loads of healing thoughts your way. Hoping to hear good news very soon.


----------



## Tesscorm (Jul 9, 2013)

Sending hugs and strength to you!  You'll soon be through the surgery and on your way to recovery!!! :ghug:


----------



## Clash (Jul 9, 2013)

Sending hugs and support your way!!!


----------



## Devynnsmom (Jul 9, 2013)

Lots of ((((hugs))) and support! I will be watching this thread for good news!


----------



## Niks (Jul 9, 2013)

Massive (((HUGS))) hope everything goes really well xxx


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sending loads of hugs and hand holding here.  Praying for successful surgery and quick recovery for you.


----------



## xmdmom (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes wishing you a speedy recovery and good control of pain postop!


----------



## ChampsMom (Jul 9, 2013)

Prayers & positive energy sent!!

Big hugs!!!


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 10, 2013)

Thinking of you MLS...:ghug:

I hope everything went well.


----------



## Niks (Jul 12, 2013)

How's it going MLS?

xx


----------



## lblair (Jul 12, 2013)

Hugs and prayers!! Praying that everything goes well!!!


----------



## Devynnsmom (Jul 12, 2013)

How are you doing? Been thinking about you.


----------



## ChampsMom (Jul 12, 2013)

Same here MLS - you're in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## jmckinley (Jul 12, 2013)

Checking in on you. I hope you are doing well. Prayers and Hugs!


----------



## Mountaingem (Jul 13, 2013)

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Kimberly27 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hugs and Love!

Sending tons of healing thoughts!

Kimberly


----------



## Sascot (Jul 13, 2013)

That's me just home.  Will catch up on the rest of the threads tomorrow.  Just wanted to send best wishes.  Hope the operation went well and your recovery isn't too difficult.


----------



## Catherine (Jul 14, 2013)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi everyone
It's been a long week
I had my op on Tuesday morning 
They told me it was a bigger op than 
Expected. They took the tumour which 
Was 11 cm and took a good half of my
Thigh bone, as they where removing it
They made a small crack in what bone 
They where leaving. They replaced this all
With a metal plate and alot of wires .
I've spent 6 days in HDU and not been able
To move, unfortunately I've had to have blood
Transfusion aswell.
Thank you all for your kind words and support
It means so much x x


----------



## my little penguin (Jul 14, 2013)

Thinking of a good recovery for you


----------



## Niks (Jul 14, 2013)

Sending hugs and hope you heal quickly xxx


----------



## ChampsMom (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to post - praying for a fast recovery!!


----------



## greypup (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm praying that all days ahead of you are filled w/great healing, great lab results and boredom from nothing to worry about!!!


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope your recovery is fast...:hug:


----------



## xmdmom (Jul 14, 2013)

Wishing you a speedy and smooth recovery with each day bringing greater strength and mobility.


----------



## Devynnsmom (Jul 14, 2013)

Wishing a speedy recovery!


----------



## Tesscorm (Jul 14, 2013)

Thinking of you, sending hugs and strength for your recovery!


----------



## Johnnysmom (Jul 14, 2013)

Sending prayers your way!!


----------



## Catherine (Jul 14, 2013)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sascot (Jul 15, 2013)

Hopefully your recovery will be easier from now on.


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for the update Mls! :ghug::ghug::ghug: 

Thinking of you hun and sending tons of luck and healing thoughts for a speedy and uneventful recovery! 

:goodluck:   and   :getwell: 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## CrohnsKidMom (Jul 15, 2013)

MLS, praying for a smooth recovery for you.


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thinking of you and sending prayers for a quick recovery your way


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Jul 22, 2013)

Saw the doctor today has told me I won't 
Be home this week I've still got another 
Week or two i hospital.


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry I know you want to be at home.  Hang in there and let them take care of you in the meantime.  Thinking and praying for you.


----------



## crohnsinct (Jul 22, 2013)

What a bummer!  But really...try to enjoy it.  When else will somebody be doing all your cooking and cleaning for you?  How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## my little penguin (Jul 22, 2013)

Hugs
Rest and take time to heal


----------



## CrohnsKidMom (Jul 22, 2013)

Praying for you.  Hope this extra time in hospital gives you lots of rest.  Take care.


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 22, 2013)

Stay strong MLS......:ghug:


----------



## ChampsMom (Jul 22, 2013)

Praying that all that needs to be done is happening... ((((hugs))))


----------



## CarolinAlaska (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi.  How are things?  Are you in a lot of pain?  Do they have you non-weight bearing for a while?  I'm thinking of you.


----------



## xmdmom (Jul 22, 2013)

Hoping you are feeling better every day!


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi carol
Yes I'm in alot of pain and on so many
Different pain killers that do different things.
I'm non weight bearing at the moment 
So trying to learn to walk with on leg
Is not easy , I'm using a gutter frame 
At the moment but will change to normal
Frame when I go home.
I will be non weight bearing for quite a few
Months and will use a wheelchair to
Go out that's if hubby is there or someone
To push.


----------



## crohnsinct (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow!  You are one strong cookie!  Praying that each day gets a little easier for you!  :rosette2:


----------



## Niks (Jul 23, 2013)

I really hope you recover quickly and can get home really soon.

Much love and (((HUGS)))  xxx


----------



## greypup (Jul 23, 2013)

hang in there MLS.  continuing to send prayers your way.  (((hugs)))


----------



## Tesscorm (Jul 23, 2013)

Thinking of you and hoping for as quick a recovery as possible! :ghug:


----------



## Sascot (Jul 23, 2013)

Thinking of you!!  Hope the pain starts to lessen soon.  Don't know about where you live, but the shopping centres near our house all have the shopmobility where you can use a mobility scooter once you register.  Most of them are free or a small hire charge for a few hours use.  It gives you a bit more independence when you get out, rather than relying on your hubbie to be there and push.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi MLS your poor body has undergone tremendous trauma , take all the time you need to recovery fully and get your strength back before you try to return to a normal life. I remember rushing things after colon surgery and it set back my recovery. Had I spent another week in hospital I would have been so much better off. You don't even consider things like hand grips above your bed until you get home and try to get out of bed without them. stay well Ron.


----------



## kimmidwife (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi MLS,
I totally missed this thread as I have not been on more then a few minutes here and there. I know we have been PMing back and forth but I am glad I found this thread today so I could catch up since it has been a week or so since we talked. I have been sending heals g thoughts and prayers your way everyday. I hope the pain is improving and you are starting to heal. I am wondering if your insurance would pay for you to get one of those scooters so you don't have to rely on someone to push you around. I know in the States some insurance companies will pay. Also if not through insurance sometimes there are organizations that can help you get one. Anyway take it one day at a time. Sending lots of hugs form the states!


----------



## Kimberly27 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending healing thoughts.

Hugs.

Kimberly


----------



## Dragonfly72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Keeping you in my prayers<3
Love,
Michele


----------



## Mehita (Jul 24, 2013)

Hoping you're having a peaceful day. Thinking of you!


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 25, 2013)

Thinking of you Mls and sending you loads of healing thoughts and squishy hugs across the great pond! :ghug:

Onwards and Upwards! :heart: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Jane and Nick (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Sunshine (forgive me for giving you a handle, but I think you also deserve a great name).
What a fantastic job you are doing, recovering, keeping positive, and just getting on with it. Some times it's all we can do ! I have my hat off to you and understand in a small weigh how you are feeling. 
My hubby will have his brain scan tomorrow followed by full body MRI to see where we are with his lung/brain cancer. So far we are kicking butt, he has fought hard and through excellent medical care, good luck, positive thoughts and prayer we are 12 months further on than we thought we would be, but do you know what MLS aka sunshine?  his positive  I am not giving up, I don't care what it takes, how much it frigging sucks, or how much I have to endure/give up/miss out on attitude has carried him through. Your attitude will go a long way to helping you recover and I am guessing you are a very determined lady, who will do everything in her power to get better. Never give up, keep that positive outlook it will help tremendously. Sorry for hijacking you post but just sending much empathy, luck and hugs your way.
X


----------



## lblair (Jul 25, 2013)

Still Praying for you!! Keep us posted Be strong!!!!!


----------



## Farmwife (Jul 25, 2013)

Just checking in my friend.
Hugs to you from overseas.:hug:


----------



## Sascot (Jul 26, 2013)

Thinking of you, hope things are slowly improving!


----------



## Devynnsmom (Jul 27, 2013)

Thinking of you (((hugs))))


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Aug 1, 2013)

Just want to let my dear friends know 
I made out of hospital after 3 weeks . 
Things are far from easy
I'm trying to get around with one leg
By a gutter frame and a brace on my 
Leg that goes from top to bottom 
To keep my leg straight. 
You don't know how hard it will be untill
You get home and then it hits you. 
I still don't know if the cancer has all been
Removed or has spread to any where else.
Thank you for all your kind messages x.


----------



## Devynnsmom (Aug 1, 2013)

You are very strong MLS. I have been thinking about you. I will keep you in my prayers (((hugs)))


----------



## Tesscorm (Aug 1, 2013)

I can't imagine how difficult it would be to try to get on with everyday routines while trying to recover from this type of surgery! Try not to push yourself too much!  :ghug: I'm hoping you'll soon start to find that your recovery is becoming a bit easier. :ghug:  

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that you are firmly on the road to full recovery!!  :ghug:


----------



## ChampsMom (Aug 1, 2013)

You're in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## Sascot (Aug 1, 2013)

Glad you have made it home.  Good luck managing around the house, etc.  Thinking of you!


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the update Mls...:ghug::heart::ghug: 

Good to hear you are home!  I hope all is going well and continues to go well. Good luck with the results hun, hoping and wishing that all is clear. :heart: 

Thinking of you. 
Dusty. xxx


----------



## lblair (Aug 2, 2013)

Glad your home Praying that all is okay!!!!


----------



## kimmidwife (Aug 3, 2013)

Glad you're home sending conituned prayers!


----------



## Sascot (Aug 4, 2013)

Thinking of you, hope things are getting easier.


----------



## my little penguin (Aug 4, 2013)

You are in my thoughts and prayers .


----------



## araceli (Aug 4, 2013)

Wishing you a speedy recovery and praying for your health. I admire you, you are a Super Woman.


----------



## greypup (Aug 4, 2013)

you're in my thoughts and prayers as well!  you are amazing!!! 

(((hugs)))


----------



## Catherine (Aug 4, 2013)

Glad your home, take in easy.

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## upsetmom (Aug 7, 2013)

I hope everything's going well.:hug:


----------



## Niks (Aug 7, 2013)

MLS - how are things going?  Any more results?  Hope things are settling down for you (((HUGS)))  xxx


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Aug 7, 2013)

No more results as of yet, I go back to have check up on Monday 
To have X-ray on the leg then another scan on my lungs.
I'm hoping the results are going to be ready to see 
If the cancer is clear or not.
Still in alot of pain on so many strong meds that are morphine
Based and pain for nerve pain, and injects to 
Thin the blood. 
I was so happy yesterday I had a referral 
In to a wheelchair and disability company
For a wheelchair and they told me it 
Could take upto 8 weeks before I would
Be able to get one. Anyway yesterday
Morning half asleep a lady said there was 
One being delivered and yes I've got my 
New set of wheels lol. ........ A bit of freedom.


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Aug 7, 2013)

:dance::dance::dance:
So happy for the wheels


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah my prayers where answered
Thanks godx 
It was driving me mad having to not 
Be able to go out at weekends as 
Hubby is off and I'm not allowed to be left
Alone due to risk of falling x x


----------



## my little penguin (Aug 7, 2013)

:mario2::mario2::mario2::mario2: for some freedom


----------



## kimmidwife (Aug 7, 2013)

So glad you got your new set of wheels!!!


----------



## Sascot (Aug 8, 2013)

Yay for the wheelchair - you should get your 11 year old to push you - she will think it's great fun :lol:.  My kids love pushing my mom around while we're out - not quite sure she feels the same way though


----------



## CarolinAlaska (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the update.  I stopped in to see how you were doing.  I'm thinking of you.  Glad to hear you didn't have to wait 8 weeks...  I don't understand that kind of nonsense!


----------



## ChampsMom (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey there MLS...

Hope everything went well on Monday...

Keeping you in my prayers!

Hugs....


----------



## upsetmom (Sep 4, 2013)

Thinking of you MLS.:hug:

I hope everything's well.


----------



## Kimberly27 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sending hugs.

Kimberly


----------



## Devynnsmom (Sep 5, 2013)

Thinking of you and sending lots of positive thoughts and (((((hugs))))) 
How are you doing?


----------



## ChampsMom (Sep 5, 2013)

Praying you are healing and for good news...


----------



## Farmwife (Sep 6, 2013)

Hugs


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your messages.
I want to say I'm touch by them. 
Also I'm sorry for not being on here much
Or posting, but things are still very differcult
For me and I'm still trying to come to terms
With how my life is right now. 
Also I managed to get a infection in my 
Leg which made the pain 10 times worse. 
At the moment I'm still no weight bearing 
Which is driving me mad. 
I'm waiting on a decision from a big sarcoma
MDT meeting to see if I need rounds of chemo
Or not,so everything feels up in the air
With no confirmed answers. 
Anyway I hope everyone is doing ok
And hugs to you all x x


----------



## kimmidwife (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi MLS,
Just wanted to know you are never far from my thoughts and prayers. Know we are thinking of you and understand if you don't get on often. It is tough to have to readjust your life and circumstances. Sending you lots of hugs. I hope your daughter is doing well. Sending her hugs and love as well.


----------



## Johnnysmom (Sep 11, 2013)

It's never fun to have things up in the air.  And I am sorry to here you are still in pain.  Sending big hugs and loads of prayers and good thoughts your way!


----------



## greypup (Sep 11, 2013)

Count on prayers from me too!  I know it's rough, my husband is currently non-weight-bearing w/a surgical infection from knee replacement.  Hang in there!!!


----------



## ChampsMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey MLS - So sorry to hear things are not going better...  I think of you often and you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers...   

God bless...


----------



## Niks (Sep 11, 2013)

I am sorry to hear this.  I really hope that you get some good answers soon 

(((Hugs)))  :ghug:  xx


----------



## Sascot (Sep 11, 2013)

Thinking of you!  Hope they get in touch with you soon.:hug:


----------



## CrohnsKidMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Thinking and praying for you, and your little one too!


----------



## DustyKat (Sep 13, 2013)

Sending loads of love, luck and squishy hugs your way Mls. :ghug::ghug::ghug: 

Thinking of you, always. :heart: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Oct 15, 2013)

I think it's time for an update. 
Thing have been like a roller coaster
The past 4 months.... Yes 4 months 
Months that feel like years. 
I'm still no weight bearing and getting 
Around by wheelchair. 

I went for a check up 3 weeks ago 
And have now started pshyio at home 
3 times a weeks .

I've been to that its going to be 1 year plus
Recovery with pshyio which really 
Hit me for six.
I have alot of damage after surgery which
Needs to be fixed.... And it's right 
When they say no pain no gain.
My gosh it's painful. 
Anyway will try to keep you all updated.
Love you all xx


----------



## Niks (Oct 15, 2013)

Massive hugs MLS.  So hope you start to feel better really soon xxx

:ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug:


----------



## Devynnsmom (Oct 15, 2013)

((((((((MLS)))))))) I'm glad to read an update. I'm sorry you are still in pain. xo


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the update.  Hang in there, it is hard but you will get there so much faster if you do all the physio.  Sending you loads and loads of hugs!


----------



## kimmidwife (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for updating us! You are in my prayers daily. Sending healing thoughts!!! Pain sucks!!!


----------



## ChampsMom (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey Sunshine... 

Thanks for taking the time to update us...  I'm so sorry to hear you are going through so much pain... You're so strong!  No pain, no gain?!  You go girl!!  

I'm glad you are getting the treatment needed, I pray that your body heals fast...

You continue to be in our thoughts and prayers...

(((((hugs))))))


----------



## Sascot (Oct 16, 2013)

Hope the physio helps a lot and the pain lessens soon. Thinking of you!


----------



## Mehita (Oct 16, 2013)

What kind of damage? Were you expecting that?

Thinking of you!


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi everyone... I've not updated for a while
Simply cos my update isn't good. 
My phsyio has stopped due to complications
My leg has swelled and has filled with fluid.
The pain has increased alot and things have worsed.
I've had ultra sound to rule out DVT . 
And tomorrow I got to the tumour unit for
More testing not only on my legs but my lungs also.
My fear that the cancer has come back is one thing 
They need to rule out, the other is lymphnode edema
Which means the lymth nodes have become blocked
And damaged. I go tomorrow for tests


----------



## Sascot (Nov 24, 2013)

So sorry to hear that. Good luck for the tests, hope the results are better than expected. Thinking of you!


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've been thinking of you lately, sorry things have not been going well.  Hope the results turn out well and you can get back on that road to recovery.


----------



## greypup (Nov 24, 2013)

Sending many healing and recovery prayers!


----------



## CarolinAlaska (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm sorry the suffering is still happening.  I hope they can confidently rule out cancer and can find a cause with a fairly easy fix.  I pray you are holding in there emotionally.


----------



## kimmidwife (Nov 24, 2013)

Praying for you that the cancer has not come back! Lymph edema thank goodness can be treated so I hope that is all it is. Sending lots and lots of hugs and prayers!!!!!


----------



## Niks (Nov 24, 2013)

Sending hugs MLS have everything crossed for your tests tomorrow. Xxxx:ghug::ghug::ghug:


----------



## CrohnsKidMom (Nov 24, 2013)

I cannot imagine what you are going through.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## araceli (Nov 24, 2013)

Sending you hugs. I hope everything goes good tomorrow.


----------



## Devynnsmom (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm sorry, I hope they figure it out and its NOT cancer. (((hugs)))) and prayers


----------



## ChampsMom (Nov 25, 2013)

Hugs & prayers MLS...


----------

